# Making the Best of My Baby Face



## YMZ PE (May 8, 2012)

I work in construction management for a public agency. I get asked at least once a day whether I'm an intern because of how young I look, especially at jobsites. The thing is, I have five years' professional experience, my PE license, and a good amount of common sense. Contractors will assume I'm green until they get to know me, but until then I'm often dealing with snarky comments insinuating I lack an understanding of what's going on.

Rather than getting self-conscious about it though, I'm trying to figure out how to use my youthful appearance to my advantage, especially in dealing with contractors at the beginning of jobs. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Krakosky (May 8, 2012)

I'm kind of in the same boat as you. 28 going on 18. I don't think it helps that we're women either. I don't have any advice for you but just wanted to let you know you're not alone.


----------



## frazil (May 9, 2012)

I've heard those comments my whole career so far (10 years), but they seem to have slowed down since I started getting gray hair. In fact I'd say the respect I get is directly correlated to the amount of gray hairs on my head.

So you could try dying your hair?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 9, 2012)

I looked 14 until I was 29 or so. Trust me, you grow out of it.


----------



## Krakosky (May 9, 2012)

I'm not sure I want to lol. Baby face, tank ass...how can anyone resist?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2012)

I got 10 years on the job now, so I've heard most of the typical contractor stories.

When I was a noob, I didn't know just what they were up to, but my bullshit meter went off when something fishy was going on. I'd offer to call my boss to get some change approved, and suddenly the contractor would back off. I wonder why.

I assume if you're young and a woman they'll to get away with everything.

It could be worse Krako - it could be tank face and baby ass.


----------



## Krakosky (May 9, 2012)

^ haha. So true.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2012)

^ LOL


----------



## YMZ PE (May 9, 2012)

frazil said:


> I've heard those comments my whole career so far (10 years), but they seem to have slowed down since I started getting gray hair. In fact I'd say the respect I get is directly correlated to the amount of gray hairs on my head.
> 
> So you could try dying your hair?


Good idea. I've heard meth works wonders for looking older too.


----------



## csb (May 9, 2012)

Same thing- 10 years, people still think I'm the intern. Got a new haircut and some gray hair and now people don't talk over me as much. Still can't shake the first impression that I'm the secretary, though.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 9, 2012)

csb said:


> Still can't shake the first impression that I'm the secretary, though.


Don't get me started on this one.

Baby face seems to be a problem for a lot of us. Are engineers more risk-averse than other professions or something? Personally, I slather on sunscreen even on cloudy days and stay away from drugs, skydiving, and other things that might make me age faster.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2012)

^ this is why i like to send people some sort of correspondance that has my signature block with the big fat PE after my name before meeting them for the first time.


----------



## frazil (May 9, 2012)

Well I admit I'm a little nervous when seeing a doctor that looks about 18 years old, man or woman. I think its any profession where you're entrusting the person with a lot of responsibility.


----------



## csb (May 9, 2012)

I'll admit that I've let people go on and on, thinking they are impressing some young college student, just to see how far they'll talk. I've also had co-workers bust me while I've been doing that. Frequently the people who are egotistical enough to feel they need to impart ALL of their knowledge to someone who looks young also are egotistical enough to rattle on for a long time before they ask about me. Then I hit them with my experience.

I'll also mention that people are more likely to spill things to the intern than to the engineer


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^ this is why i like to send people some sort of correspondance that has my signature block with the big fat PE after my name before meeting them for the first time.


I find whipping out my big fat PE-ness puts any doubts aside.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 9, 2012)

csb said:


> I'll admit that I've let people go on and on, thinking they are impressing some young college student, just to see how far they'll talk. I've also had co-workers bust me while I've been doing that. Frequently the people who are egotistical enough to feel they need to impart ALL of their knowledge to someone who looks young also are egotistical enough to rattle on for a long time before they ask about me. Then I hit them with my experience.
> 
> I'll also mention that people are more likely to spill things to the intern than to the engineer


Sweet! This is exactly the kind of advice I'm looking for!



VTEnviro said:


> I find whipping out my big fat PE-ness puts any doubts aside.


..and this one was a freebie.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 9, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Still can't shake the first impression that I'm the secretary, though.
> ...


After I finished grad school my first job was for a big national consulting firm in a small start up office in Atlanta. We were short on funds and office space so I had to sit at the front desk for about 2 years. When I made appointments with vendors, other engineers, contractors, etc. they'd all come by the office and ask to speak to Chucktown PE. I always enjoyed telling them that I was Chucktown PE and that I was both a secretary and an engineer. I felt that it made me more humble, although there are some on this board that might beg to differ.



YMZ PE said:


> Baby face seems to be a problem for a lot of us. Are engineers more risk-averse than other professions or something? Personally, I slather on sunscreen even on cloudy days and stay away from drugs, skydiving, and other things that might make me age faster.


I for one enjoy hookers and blow as do a few other folks on here. Don't knock the lifestyle till you try it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I find whipping out my big fat PE-ness puts any doubts aside.
> ...


When an opportunity presents itself, you gotta go with it.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 9, 2012)

^ Also good advice. I'm not as confident as you though - my PE-ness is only valid in one state.


----------



## pbrme (May 10, 2012)

^grow a beard bro

&lt;--- Has a baby face, gets carded for bubble gum, but not with beard.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 10, 2012)

I can go through the checkout line at the grocery store with my three kids and still get carded for alcohol. Sad as it is, I guess it's possible these days to have a 6 year old and still not be able to buy beer.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

pbrme said:


> ^grow a beard bro
> 
> &lt;--- Has a baby face, gets carded for bubble gum, but not with beard.


I'll try?



Chucktown PE said:


> I can go through the checkout line at the grocery store with my three kids and still get carded for alcohol. Sad as it is, I guess it's possible these days to have a 6 year old and still not be able to buy beer.


Weird. They usually don't card me when they see the kids, but I've been lectured by other shoppers about how I'm too young to be having babies.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ Also good advice. I'm not as confident as you though - my PE-ness is only valid in one state.


As long as it's valid in the state you're working in, your PE-ness is "just the right size"...


----------



## Krakosky (May 10, 2012)

I hope one day I too will have a PE-ness to whip out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2012)

We had a poster here for a time who voluntarily surrendered their own PE-ness.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 10, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> I hope one day I too will have a PE-ness to whip out.


And then you can do your victory dance!

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFgC_3eWHq0


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

I wish we had some architects on this board who could brag about flashing people their AIA-ness.


----------



## Krakosky (May 10, 2012)

^ LOL


----------



## Ble_PE (May 10, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I wish we had some architects on this board.


You take that back right now!!!

(Says the guy married to an architect...)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I wish we had some architects on this board.
> ...


BAN HER!!!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

At least I didn't say I wanted a liberal arts major on this board to talk about their BA-gina.

Okay, I'll stop.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2012)

^^^ Please don't. That was funny.


----------



## csb (May 10, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> At least I didn't say I wanted a liberal arts major on this board to talk about their BA-gina.
> 
> Okay, I'll stop.


BAZINGA!


----------



## roadwreck (May 10, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > ^grow a beard bro
> ...


Hey, I bet the bearded lady never had an issue with looking to young so it's worth a shot, right?


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2012)

Another +1 for the beard. I look like a dark-haired Bobby Hill without one, and about 15 years older with one. I have now had a beard for 8 years, with I think a two-week break in there somewhere due to a trimmer incident gone horribly wrong.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2012)

^for guys a beard or facial hair will work to look older..without it mr snick looks like teenager. He has threatened to shave it off for a change since he is started to go gray he might not need it anymoer to look older. His hair grows so fast though even if he did shave it, he could be back to what he had in a couple days. he has 5o'clock shadow by noon


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2012)

Same here with the 5 o'clock shadow, but my sideburns take forever to grow in for some reason. My facial hair is also ridiculously coarse. MIAF was laughing at me one day thinking there was glitter all over my face, but it was just the light reflecting off freshly cut stubble.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

Alright guys, I think I can pull this off. Here's what I'll look like:






If I can just grow some chest hair, I'll be good.


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2012)

Now that's the face of someone to be taken seriously.


----------



## pbrme (May 16, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> ...If I can just grow some chest hair, I'll be good.


lol, have a case of PBR and a bunch of chicken wings spread out on the coffee table. When your husband gets home and wonders what the hell is going on, tell him your trying to grow chest hair. If he asks if it's working, check and say "any man can grow chest hair, but it takes a real one to keep it worn off" bowm-chika-bow-wow


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2012)

Mmmm, PBR and chicken wings. Is it lunch yet?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 17, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> At least I didn't say I wanted a liberal arts major on this board to talk about their BA-gina.


Yes, you mentioned architects.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2012)

pbrme said:


> lol, have a case of PBR and a bunch of chicken wings spread out on the coffee table. When your husband gets home and wonders what the hell is going on, tell him your trying to grow chest hair. If he asks if it's working, check and say "any man can grow chest hair, but it takes a real one to keep it worn off" bowm-chika-bow-wow


I think if I tried that, the "bowm-chika-bow-wow" would be the sound of him shoving me aside to get to the PBR and chicken wings. -_-


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 17, 2012)

Try doggie style, then he could use your back as a table. Plus you could both still see the TV....


----------



## pbrme (May 17, 2012)

^ Reminds me of a grilled cheese paint picture, or something, that someone put on here... can't remember where tho.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 17, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Try doggie style, then he could use your back as a table. Plus you could both still see the TV....


Then the whole time I would be thinking, "Hmm, this position doesn't really complement my chest hair metaphor. And maybe we could have chosen a better thing to watch on TiVo than The Walking Dead - these episodes are way too long."


----------

